

TrueCrypt 7.0a's Performance, Analyzed - dotpot
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/truecrypt-aes-ni-encryption,2899.html#xtor=RSS-182

======
jhack
I really, really wish more reviews would use real-world scenarios (file
copying/moving, boot-up time, application load times, game level load times,
etc) when benchmarking hard drives instead of almost useless theoretical tests
or benchmark suites that give you a large number at the end that means
nothing. All this review tells me is that hardware decryption is faster than
software decryption.

~~~
dotpot
Yeah, would be great to get that statistics/benchmark as well, because now
that does not making huge clue.

------
stewartbutler
Question: would adding another hardware RNG to feed the random queue
significantly boost performance here?

~~~
runningdogx
No.

<http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/random-number-generator>

The RNG pool is used for creating: the master key (for encrypting the data in
the volume), temporary secondary key (for generating a pseudorandom stream to
initially overwrite a volume's empty space), salt (for passphrase hashing,
using pbkdf2), and (optionally) a keyfile.

That is all limited to the process of setting up a volume, and so the RNG pool
is not used for typical operations on a volume after that volume is created.

